# engine oil for 3.2



## 610kev (Oct 5, 2009)

hi ,what engine oil would you use on the 3.2


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kev, Audi spec is 504/507. Common oils are Castrol Edge 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

Lubromoly 5w-50 or 5w-30
used it last oil change and its quite a difference, mobil 1 was prob the worse ive used


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Mobil Synt S 5W40, to throw another one in the pot.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

No point starting another what oil thread so I'll ask in here.

Last time I changed the oil on my 3.2 I used 5w40 fully synth. Its oil change time again and before I buy any more I thought I would look at what oil I already have.

I have either 0w30 fully synth, VW503, 506

Or 10w40 "synthetic technologies" ( which I presume means part synthetic). This oil has no VW specs on the bottle.

Do you think either of these would do?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No, use Audi spec of 504/507 5w-30 fully synthetic, .Common oils are Castrol Edge 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.but plenty of other brands, so personal preference.I use Motul Vag 504/507 5w-30 fully syn
There was good post recently explaining why thicker oils can be detrimental to normal use engines.
Hoggy.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I've heard 5/40 can be better than 5/30 on the 3.2 engines, its what I plan to use next change. Probably not much in it though


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

spaceplace said:


> I've heard 5/40 can be better than 5/30 on the 3.2 engines, its what I plan to use next change. Probably not much in it though


Hi, If there is not much in it, why not use the correct 504/507 spec, although I believe ther may be one 504/507 5w-40 oil.
Hoggy.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Apparently the 40 is good for the chains in the 3.2, pretty sure there is a 504/507 spec, my indi carrys both + the 40 is a bit cheaper


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I use the motul vw specific oil.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Must realised my last post said I had used 5w40, that was a typo. The last oil I used was Fuchs 5w30 synthetic.

Think I'll just buy the correct stuff then if the stuff I have lying about is no use.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Got some Millers 5w30 fully synth VW504, 507 in the end.

£22 for 5L was pretty good I thought.


----------

